# DIRECTV RC65RX Remote Control for C31 Client



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

We have a C31 unit in a room where it feeds a wireless HDMI splitter and need an RF remote to control the C31 from an adjacent room that does not have the line of sight for IR control.

I simply want to confirm that the C31 is compatible with RF and find out how to go about changing the code on the RC65RX to match that particular C31 client.

Thanks!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The C31 does support RF, just need to go into the remote control setup on the C31 to use it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sonnie Parker said:


> We have a C31 unit in a room where it feeds a wireless HDMI splitter and need an RF remote to control the C31 from an adjacent room that does not have the line of sight for IR control.
> 
> I simply want to confirm that the C31 is compatible with RF and find out how to go about changing the code on the RC65RX to match that particular C31 client.
> 
> Thanks!


It is and is no different than earlier receivers for programing RF.
The simplest is to follow the on screen steps.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

And with the C-31 I was trying to program a back up RF remote, and accidently locked it into RF mode i believe. Without any buttons , is there an easy way to toggle it back or is that what the red button reset is for. Ive done it twice tonight by accident. Of course i relized the older remotes are in fact RF but not two way programmable. like the 65RX. So i had to use the remote code tool on directv to fix that. I just have no way or knowing now if the damn C31 is in IR or RF mode. It timed out real quick when i tryed to set up the older remote and its locked up in either IR or RF

RF
I think its 
Mute+Select
channel up
961
last 6 RID
select

Back to IR
Mute+select
chan dwn
961
select

I might be doing something wrong though. 

ANy help Very Old School. - Love the C-31 implementation thus far...JUST WISH it had iphone control / droid control / WIFI access. Would have fixed the issue im having right now. 

Will the box get a real IP address using the DECA vs. just coax?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nc88keyz said:


> And with the C-31 I was trying to program a back up RF remote, and accidently locked it into RF mode i believe. Without any buttons , is there an easy way to toggle it back or is that what the red button reset is for. Ive done it twice tonight by accident. Of course i relized the older remotes are in fact RF but not two way programmable. like the 65RX. So i had to use the remote code tool on directv to fix that. I just have no way or knowing now if the damn C31 is in IR or RF mode. It timed out real quick when i tryed to set up the older remote and its locked up in either IR or RF
> 
> RF
> I think its
> ...


You'll notice I edited your steps as the ch up/dwn was out of order.

Remember this only programs the remote [really] and the C31 needs to be on the setup screen to "receive" the final command from the remote to then have the C31 "get that the remote has changed"

Now when you get "hosed" and don't have any buttons on the front panel to navigate with, "the only option is to" press and hold the power button for over 10 sec.
This resets the defaults and it goes back to IR [along with everything else defaulting].

The only IP the C31 will ever have is a 169.xxx internal for the server to address it.
If you want WiFi, use a wireless CCK on the DECA network.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

The only IP the C31 will ever have is a 169.xxx internal for the server to address it.
If you want WiFi, use a wireless CCK on the DECA network.[/QUOTE]

Does this mean I have to use a CCKW to be able to see a C31 for control over WIFI? Perhaps i am confused since I have never seen a CCKW, I think i have the CCK that the installer brought for the HR34, but read it was not nessecary to use and could just plug ethernet directly into HR34. (although unsupported installation)

I hate to think I would have to spend 40 some dollars to get WIFI control (if possible on C_31 client). I was shocked to not see an ethernet jack on the C31. but it is what it is.

Does the CCKW bandaid this missing connection, and allow the C31 to be scanned for remote control over wifi? (ie. droid/ios/pc)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nc88keyz said:


> The only IP the C31 will ever have is a 169.xxx internal for the server to address it.
> If you want WiFi, use a wireless CCK on the DECA network.


Does this mean I have to use a CCKW to be able to see a C31 for control over WIFI? Perhaps i am confused since I have never seen a CCKW, I think i have the CCK that the installer brought for the HR34, but read it was not nessecary to use and could just plug ethernet directly into HR34. (although unsupported installation)

I hate to think I would have to spend 40 some dollars to get WIFI control (if possible on C_31 client). I was shocked to not see an ethernet jack on the C31. but it is what it is.

Does the CCKW bandaid this missing connection, and allow the C31 to be scanned for remote control over wifi? (ie. droid/ios/pc)[/quote]
If you're already connected to your router, and your router is wireless, there is no need for a WCCK.
The WCCK is to connect to your router over WiFi, if needed.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

Im not concerned about connecting for internet over wifi. 



I only wanted IP control of the C-31 to use my droid remote app fir directv, etc. 

I am guessing from your reply that this is not possible at this time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nc88keyz said:


> Im not concerned about connecting for internet over wifi.
> I only wanted IP control of the C-31 to use my droid remote app fir directv, etc.
> 
> I am guessing from your reply that this is not possible at this time.


I don't use it to know.
The C31 does have an IP address, but it just isn't one that comes from the router's DHCP.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

RAD said:


> The C31 does support RF, just need to go into the remote control setup on the C31 to use it.





veryoldschool said:


> It is and is no different than earlier receivers for programing RF.
> The simplest is to follow the on screen steps.


Thanks, but I am not seeing anywhere to change the remote "code" to match the mini client to the remote. I see where I can select IR/RF, but nothing to set the code or get the receiver and remote matched. Is it perhaps "Reset Remote"?

Also, the remote for one of my mini-clients will not power it on and off, yet will function for all other controls.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

One other thing... I suppose once I switch to RF, then the IR remote I have will no longer be useful, so if I need control at the TV and in the other room, I will need to buy two RF remotes. It seems like DTV would allow IR and RF control at the same time.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I just checked on mine, go to remote control, then program remote, then advance, then IR/RF setup. It will give you the last 6 digits of the RID to enter in the remote.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"Sonnie Parker" said:


> One other thing... I suppose once I switch to RF, then the IR remote I have will no longer be useful, so if I need control at the TV and in the other room, I will need to buy two RF remotes. It seems like DTV would allow IR and RF control at the same time.


Correct, it's either IR or RF but not both.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

nc88keyz said:


> Im not concerned about connecting for internet over wifi.
> 
> I only wanted IP control of the C-31 to use my droid remote app fir directv, etc.
> 
> I am guessing from your reply that this is not possible at this time.


You are correct. It is not possible to see the IP of the C31 from your home network since the C31 IP is assigned in a totally different 24 bit network by the HR34.

HR34 Internal Link-Local & C31 Client LAN = 169.254.xxx.xxx
Most home LANs = 192.168.xxx.xxx


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Smuuth said:


> You are correct. It is not possible to see the IP of the C31 from your home network since the C31 IP is assigned in a totally different 24 bit network by the HR34.
> 
> HR34 Internal Link-Local & C31 Client LAN = 169.254.xxx.xxx
> Most home LANs = 192.168.xxx.xxx


Actually the C31 does get an IP address on your home network besides the local link address, just can't see what it is in the info screen on the C31. But if you check your routers log, if it shows DHCP requests, you'll see it and it will answer a ping.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

i concurr: DD-WRT router shows the address. Too bad you cant do wifi control at this point though, I almost always have my smart phone either in my hand on couch arm, OR even on nightstand charging etc. Big miss that they didnt do this in my book from the gate. Directv has a track record of impressive add-ons for even the oldest equipment, so all they have to do is add the service to the box since we know it can broadcast an external ip as well as local net.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

RAD said:


> Actually the C31 does get an IP address on your home network besides the local link address, just can't see what it is in the info screen on the C31. But if you check your routers log, if it shows DHCP requests, you'll see it and it will answer a ping.


I stand corrected. I should have stated that although the C31 does get a DHCP-assigned IP from your home network, it is not recognized as a receiver at that IP and does not respond to SHEF control commands sent to that IP.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

there ya go, SHEF commands. Thats the term i was looking for. I realize wifi control could lead people to think other scenarios. Thats what you get for trying to make something that simple complicated. 

Anyways, apparently I passed the test with retention, they said Im not going to schedule someone to come to your house, They were fairly confident I could install it myself....and I am.

Last visit my installer got it wrong twice, First didnt have a green label splitter for the wierd HR21 that needed power inserter for deca. Cant remember the model number, And then he stacked more than 8 channels on one side of the SWM16 i think it was. Whatever it was, I had to educate that that was wrong, and thats why one of my boxes was not getting a channel from the swm. 

I had to pay for that install, until they were late - then it was credit time for install. I guess sometimes things work out.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

RAD said:


> I just checked on mine, go to remote control, then program remote, then advance, then IR/RF setup. It will give you the last 6 digits of the RID to enter in the remote.


Hmmm... I select IR, but there are no numbers shown.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Sonnie Parker said:


> Hmmm... I select IR, but there are no numbers shown.


So you don't want to set the remote to RF mode but to change the code for IR from the default?


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I don't want to change my current remote to RF because it is only IR. I was simply testing it, but I am guessing it won't give me a code if it is already set to IR.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

try pressing the dash key.


----------

